# Layered substrate - what do you think?



## jwm5 (May 9, 2010)

Lots of people on here do layered substrates so it can be done. Personally I think on a planted tank, especially if you are in the learning stages or like to change things alot, the substrate will just get all mixed up when planting and eventually the "3" layers will just be one mixed layer. Not that that is necessarily a problem, do a search on here I know there are a few thread with people using floor dry and blasting sand type materials...


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

is floor dry the same as kitty litter?

if so...it will work as long as its the fire montmorillinite type (i know i spelled it wrong)
or you could go mineralized top soil

there are a lot of options

jus read up in the substrate section


good luck and we wanna see those pictures!!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Floor Dry, Oil Dri and similar materials are very good for a planted tank. The clay particles are clumped together in a special way that retains the cationic exchange capacity of the clay, yet does not cloud the tank. These materials are usually fairly light weight, and any heavier material will sink through them to the floor of the tank. Soil Master Select and Turface are better looking (darker) materials of this sort, usually available through landscape sorts of placed like Lesco, Ewing Irrigation and others. 

Sand is a coarse material (compared to clay), has no cationic exchange capacity. If you like the looks, OK. 
Play sand is not good in a tank. The particles are just enough mixed sizes that it tends to pack down in the tank. This creates the possibility of anaerobic conditions. 
Pool filter sand is pretty much all one size, so the particles do not pack. Blasting sand is similar. 
Most sands are white or off white. Most fish will be more shy and hide. Many fish prefer a darker substrate. They feel safer, so will be out in the mid tank more often. 
Substitutes for sand, available in many colors come from the swimming pool industry. These materials are incorporated with the plaster to make the pool darker, or any color the client wants. One material was 3M colorquartz, but I understand it is not available any more. Talk to a swimming pool contractor about what is currently available. These materials are usually aquarium safe, very heavy and about the same size as sand. 

Peat Moss is an organic material. There are reasons to add a very small amount to a substrate, but the few times I have used more it has been a disaster. The tank, fish and plants were OK, but any time I did anything in the tank there were bits of peat moss drifting around for several days. I use peat moss in bags in the filter to get the benefit, and really, you do not need more than that much. 

Layered substrates get all mixed up. Stick with one substrate. Get the best: Something with some cationic exchange capacity.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

MTS ends up as very small particles. Small particles migrate to the bottom of the substrate. That means you can layer MTS with pool filter sand, Flourite, or other "gravel" type substrates, and the layers will remain as layers. I did a tank with MTS topped with Flourite black sand. When I tore down the tank a year later, the MTS was a very separate layer from the Flourite - I was able to scoop off the Flourite to re-use, with no problems at all. It is when you try to layer with fine materials on top, or all materials with nearly the same size particles, that you get irreverseable mixing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Lisa816 said:


> I'm buying a 55g that I want to turn into a planted tank. It has blue gravel, which I want to remove completely and replace with something more natural looking. I read on another website about an inexpensive 3 layered substrate for planted tanks. Bottom layer is 1 inch of peat moss, topped by 1 inch of play sand or blasting sand, then top layer is 1 inch of floor dry. Plain peat moss and sand are from Lowe's. Floor dry is Safe T Sorb from Tractor Supply. They say they've had good results and good growth with this 3 layer method. Anyone ever tried this type of substrate? I'd love to hear some thoughts and opinions before deciding.


I wouldn't go with nearly that much peat moss, personally. Any time you disturbed it, I imagine it would release tons of tannins into your water! Plus has the potential to really bring down your pH and hardness. I've used peat in my tanks several times, but never more than a very thin dusting (like a few handfuls in my 90gal) across the very bottom.

You might consider replacing that layer with something like Miracle Gro organic potting soil. Still lots of organic content, but I don't think it should affect your water quite as much when it gets disturbed.

Layered substrates do tend to mix together over time, so my recommendation is either starting off with everything all the same color, or being sure you like the looks of the mix.

I agree that whatever is smallest in grain size will eventually migrate to the bottom. But that doesn't take into account how often you may disturb it any time you move plants or decor around.

I've never heard of the stuff you got from the tractor supply co, but it sounds promising. Could you post up some pics? Both of the substrate and of the package?


----------

